# Gunsmith?



## Pete Moss (Apr 10, 2004)

Does anyone know a good gunsmith in the Akron area? I am having firing pin problems with an old gun of mine? Thanks.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

gander mtn. has em.


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

the gun shoppe in coventry plaza. the guys name is joe. hes real good.


----------



## carguy12 (Apr 17, 2009)

what type of action? firing pin could be just gunned up from oil and dirt


----------



## Pete Moss (Apr 10, 2004)

The gun is a 32 cal. hammerless revolver. It belonged to my grandfather. I would say it was made between 1930 to 1940. It was one of the first 32's made by Smith & Wesson.
Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## buckeyeguy (Aug 20, 2006)

PLEASE DO NOT GO TO THE GANDER MTN IN NORTH CANTON!!!!!! I had some problems with their "gunsmith" there. He did not know too much about what he was doing with my Savage 93 .22 mag. I would not buy another gun from them just because of the problems I had with him!


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

There is a guy in Loudonville I've heard tons of great things about. I believe his name is Ken Kerry, not sure about spelling.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Seconding Buckeyeguy's dissatisfaction with the Belden Area Gander Mntns gunsmith. The guy they used to have a couple years ago was great, but this guy they have now is DEFINITELY not in the know OR personable. I bought a used gun (Verona Semi auto 12 ) there and when i got it home the bolt release/loading release had some issues. Wouldn't work after loading the chamber and one round in the magazine. Took it back and he spent nearly 2 minutes examining the magazine cutoff button, never looked at the bolt release ( opposite side of the reciever). I just asked him for the gun back and took it elsewhere. 

Huntinbull


----------



## Bassin' Buckeye (May 22, 2009)

If you would like to contact the Loudonville Gun Smith, the Fin, Feather and Fur in Ashland would be able to help you there, they gave me his card when I was there asking about a GunSmith, and I can't seem to find his card.


----------

